# one cable - how do I connect hob and oven to it



## AlastairSC (17 Jun 2011)

We are replacing our old electric slot-in cooker with a modern ceramic hob and separate built-under oven. But there's only one oven switch on the wall and one thick cable under the counter that was used for the old cooker. 

What is the best way to connect up the two new appliances?


----------



## sustanon (18 Jun 2011)

Get an Electrician to install a junction box


----------



## ajapale (18 Jun 2011)

Get an Electrician. Many years ago I got an enthusiastic amateur to do just this - lets just say the results were not good! Among other things the cooker was not earthed properly!


----------



## AlastairSC (19 Jun 2011)

Sustanon, thanks for your suggestion. If you don't mind my asking, why shouldn't I fit a junction box myself? I've done it for standard and lighting cable many times. Is there something different about this junction box?

Ajapale, I can easily check the grounding. My concern is that with one circuit breaker for the old cooker, a fault in either the hob or oven alone might not be sufficient to trip it. Is this a possibility?


----------



## sustanon (19 Jun 2011)

If you know what you're doing, have at it. I wrongly assumed you had no electrical knowledge by posting that question on a forum like this.....


----------



## bstop (19 Jun 2011)

The one circuit breaker is ok. The seperate oven and hob is no different to a cooker with an oven and hob from the point of view of current loadings.


----------



## thelegend (20 Jun 2011)

Wire the 6 mm cable into the oven, from the oven wire a 2.5 mm cable to the hob. You can either run your 6 mm cable into a junction box, take a 6 mm to oven and 2.5 to hob . Ensure you use 6 mm minimum to oven. This cable is to heavy for hob and because there is less current required for hob. 2.5 mm is more thAn adiquit.


----------



## Leo (20 Jun 2011)

Yep, as thelegend suggests, connect the existing cable to the oven, then a second cable linking the oven to the hob. Make sure these connections are nice and tight. Poor connections and heavy current are a fire hazard.
Leo


----------



## nediaaa (20 Jun 2011)

i think people should not give advice about electrical work. The right advice is to get an electrician to do it.
A diy job will invalidate your warraunty and your house insurance if the oven or hob were to go on fire.


----------



## roker (20 Jun 2011)

3 wires, Red to Red, Black to Black (or Blue) Green to Green, why an electrician for that?


----------



## thelegend (21 Jun 2011)

well actually Roker, its brown to brown, blue to blue and gren/yellow to green/yellow


----------



## Gekko (21 Jun 2011)

roker said:


> 3 wires, Red to Red, Black to Black (or Blue) Green to Green, why an electrician for that?


 


thelegend said:


> well actually Roker, its brown to brown, blue to blue and gren/yellow to green/yellow


 
Ha!

KABOOM!!!


----------



## AlastairSC (21 Jun 2011)

Thank you everyone for all those helpful comments. I had a look at the rating plates: Hob has the higher load so could be wired to existing 6mm cable from isolating switch if I wanted. Single oven much lower rating - can be connected with standard 2.5 t/e to mains socket on kitchen ring, according to manual. So questions remaining are: 

 - no isolating switch for oven if I just plug into an undercounter socket?
 - should mcb have lower rating now that it would be just for the hob?
 - internal oven connections are for spade terminals; is buying three spade connectors and clamping the wires sufficient or should they be soldered?


----------



## Woodie (21 Jun 2011)

AlastairSC, like you I have electrical competence also but when I am not 100% sure about a job specifically in the area when a nasty surprise is possible and wheer it can effect insurance I always get a sparky.
Just me personally, I don;t depend in these instances on advice from Forums.


----------



## Leo (21 Jun 2011)

That single isolating switch must feed both hob and oven. Use 6mm cable for all connections to be sure. Feed cable from isolator to hob or oven, then daisy chain the other.
Leo


----------



## AlastairSC (21 Jun 2011)

The daisychaining plan to the isolating switch makes sense. The spade terminal connection (gripped or soldered) makes me a bit uncertain, though, and I don't think two thicknesses of 6mm will fit in either appliance's terminals to daisychain from, so I'll take heed of all those who advised the electrician. (We won't be living there and I don't want the responsibility of a potential problem for someone else). Will get a sparky to connect up so that I get a receipt to keep with the insurance.

Many thanks to all for the helpful advice.


----------



## roker (22 Jun 2011)

I was just quoting the electricians motto, not strictly correct as it goes,
Red to Red, Black to Black, if it doesn’t work change the fuse. 

The point is it's not complicated.

It gets them going


----------

